

Gabon government stops Kim Dotcom from using me.ga domain - wmboy
http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=10845714

======
mtgx
Well that was fast. I figured that whatever country had this very little known
.ga domain will not make Dotcom's site any safe. In fact, it would be less
safe because such a small, insignificant country would easily be persuaded
with a phone call from Obama to censor Dotcom's domain.

Dotcom should just use the .is domain.

